# what has happeened to molly



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dear friends,
for the past 2-3 days molly is pooping more though it's a normal poop only but the colour of poop is lght yellow in colour. what's wrong pls tell me..though she is active only..is this a sign tat she is going to lay eggs...but she is not sitting in the nest..she just goes inside check the nest bowl by standing near the bowl comes out of the nest box and perch on the top of the box along with monto...why her poop is light yellow..?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What is the history on Molly??? Is she a young hen...does she have a mate?
Have you added something new to her diet, is she eating alot more grit then usual?

It is very likely she will lay an egg IF she has a mate and they are mating, if she is young and NEVER layed that may be a reason why she is not quite sure what she is doing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can we see a picture of her poop, please?


----------

